
Startup promises pay for social networking - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/techchron/detail?entry_id=41135&tsp=1
======
ScottWhigham
RedGage.com? How do I pronounce that? Odd choice for a name.

